

Scala at Twitter - thebootstrapper
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/kallen-scala-twitter

======
apgwoz
He's all over the place, bringing up points, and immediately thinking of
something new and different to say before finishing his original thought--I do
that too, but it's almost painful to watch.

~~~
eweise
I actually thought he was pretty well spoken and had a good perspective on
what scala's strengths are.

